# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Khai trương café Hi-end – LÒ GẠCH CAFÉ.

## ptkhanh55

*Khai trương café Hi-end – LÒ GẠCH CAFÉ.*

*Thiết kế* : KTS. Phạm Tuấn Khanh
*Đầu tư* : KTS. Phạm Tuấn Khanh
*Thi công*: 01/01/2012 - 30/2/2012
*Địa điểm* : 95 đường Trần Thiện Chánh – F.12 – Quận 10 – TP.HCM (Gần Công Viên Kỳ Hòa)
*Vật liệu* : Gạch gạch và …gạch.
*Thiết kế cải tạo* nhà 1 Trệt + Lửng (7m x 20m).
*Thiết bị âm thanh Hi-end* : Amplifers: TUBE MC60 - MCiNTOSH 1000w; Speakers: TANNOY; Akai: REVOX - Studer MKIII
*Thời gian Khai trương* : 02/3/2012

*Thân mời các anh em thân hữu kiến trúc sư đến giải trí thư giãn cuối tuần với hệ thống âm thanh chất lượng hàng đầu và âm nhạc chọn lọc... Sẽ có tiếp đón nhiệt tình. Thanks!*

----------


## nguyetnt

toàn thấy mô hình không zậy

----------


## ptkhanh55

Không còn là mô hīnh đâu ban, đã khai truong rôi đó ban oi:

----------


## anhduong

@ptkhanh55: Ảnh die hết rồi bạn ah. Khai trương rồi mà mình toàn thấy ảnh mô hình thế.  :Frown: . Post mấy ảnh thực tế đi bạn.  :Smile:

----------


## ptkhanh55

Day ne ban.. tho ho xem hinh that tu cac website chinh thuc cua Kientruc Xay dung va Cafe...

----------

